# Herbs for your chi flow?



## girlbug2 (Apr 14, 2009)

Certain martial arts web sites sell special herb combos formulated to help with chi flow. Anybody tried them? Do you feel that certain herbs help your chi flow? Testify!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 14, 2009)

My only advice, and take it for what it is worth, don't mess around with Herbs without first talking someone that is highly trained in Herbal Medicines.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 14, 2009)

> My only advice, and take it for what it is worth, don't mess around with Herbs without first talking someone that is highly trained in Herbal Medicines.


 Quoted for Truth.
I am going to type what each herb is used for:


> Curcuma tuber-Turmeric*(Used to move blood**)* 276 mg.Corydalis root*-Used to move blood**.*276 mg.Frankincense*-Used to move blood and Qi**.*138 mg.Myrrh*-Moves Blood**.*
> 
> 138 mg.Cattail pollen-*Used to move blood.*138 mg.Tienchi ginseng root-*Strenghten* *Qi among other things*. *Some put it as a Kidney tonic*.69 mg.Tang Kuei root-Known as* Dong quai,* *Dang gui*. The herb is somtimes called a woman's ginseng. *Used to move Blood* among other things.69 mg.Crperus root-I think they meant *Cypreus.*which *Moves Blood *but I am unsure if they meant that.69 mg.Carthamus flower-Safflower. *Moves Blood*.69 mg.Ligusticum root-*Moves Blood.*  69 mg.Rubia root*-Moves Blood**.*69mg.


 Is it this formula from here? http://www.wujidomartialarts.com/featuredproducts/chi_flow.html
If not could you provide links to the herbal formula so we can check what actually is being sold?


----------



## girlbug2 (Apr 14, 2009)

https://shaolinb.accountsupport.com...id=90&osCsid=d261c031bf15f7fa63d421379d794242
There's also and Evil Chi detoxifier and a series of training wines (wtf?) made and sold by this company.

I didn't see a list of ingredients though.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 14, 2009)

> https://shaolinb.accountsupport.com/...d421379d794242


 I called them. I spoke to the guy who makes the formulas.
   I asked him what herbs he put in the formula. He mentioned Ginseng and other herbs. I questioned him more what other herbs which he replied depends on the formula. I could tell this was getting no where. He asked me what I was looking for I then said if you are going to list formulas for sale on a website you should list what ingredients are being put in it.
He said the formula is on the bottles I thanked him for his time and hung up. I personally would not buy any formulas from this guy. 1.Does not list the product openly unless you buy it first 2.Will not tell you specifically what herbs are in the product(he needs his paper to tell me) 3.Will not buy any herbal formulas unless prepared by a TCM doctor who 1.tailored the formula to suit me 2.Uses premium herbs.

If you are looking for Herbal formulas for injuries Dale Dugas on this site makes formulas he is up front and honest and his formulas use herbs that work. Also Dale I believe is working on his degree in TCM so he knows what he is doing.


----------

